# OB/GYN Modifiers



## Cjones316 (Feb 11, 2016)

I just started coding OB today and need some help with modifiers, particularly the 59. When we are billing out for multiple CPT's (ex: 76805,76819, 76825) do we put a 59 on all procedures after the first listed? Please help!!


----------



## Kholloway (Feb 11, 2016)

We use the modifier 59 when we do an abdominal ultrasound with a transvaginal ultrasound. for example. 76856 and then 76830 with modifier 59. If you are just billing for a 76817 (an ob ultrasound) I would use an E&M code if the patient is being seen for an evaluation and put a 25 modifer on that code then bill for the ob ultrasound. I hope that helps.


----------

